# I want to block "Do you want to block junk email?.



## wasabi (Dec 12, 2004)

*That "Do you want to block junk e-mail" add on the  top of every page is uggggglllllllyyyyyy! It also slows up the process of loading the page. If it must be there, why not just have that add (or any add for that matter) on the first page of each subject, instead of every page.Waiting for that add to load on EVERY page I go to is frustrating. It doesn't make for a pleasent vist. Does anyone click on the "Yes"? I doubt it. :roll: *


----------



## WayneT (Dec 12, 2004)

What "Do you want to block junk e-mail" thingie do you mean Wasabi?

I haven't seen it yet. Is it a Popup? if so it would be blocked on my computer. Are you sure it is generated from this site?


----------



## GB (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds like spyware or a popup to me. I have never seen anything like that on this site. Wasabi, do you have any sort of spyware removal programs on your computer? some of the most popular ones are Ad Aware and spybot Search and Destroy. If you do not have something like these then you may want to consider getting them. You will probably notice a great increase in your computer speed if you get rid of the spyware on your computer.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 12, 2004)

*Yes it is a popup and it is to the right of this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* * here*


----------



## mudbug (Dec 12, 2004)

sounds like a Mac attack to me.  I don't have this on my machine.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 12, 2004)

*Thanks GB. I will be looking into the spywear programs.  *


----------



## middie (Dec 12, 2004)

don't have it on mine either


----------



## Alix (Dec 12, 2004)

I did. It is gone today though.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2004)

Dont have it on mine either..reminds me of when I was seeing lines under certain words..nobody saw the lines but me..it turned out to be spyware not the twilight zone or this site!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 13, 2004)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Dont have it on mine either..reminds me of when I was seeing lines under certain words..nobody saw the lines but me..it turned out to be spyware not the twilight zone or this site!



Its me chez..this is the 2nd time this happened..ummmm....


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2004)

I have installed the Google toolbar which comes with a pop-up blocker.  Also, you really want to install Ad-Aware and run it at least once a week.  I finally bought a spyware removal program but there are free ones out there.  The pop-up blocker has been the best thing!!!!  And there are other features with the Google toolbar that I use every day.

Chez - I'm not staying logged in either - I've asked Administration about it.  Multiple times a day I get logged out.  ???  You just need to check at the top of the page to see if it says Login.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks Elf


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> The pop-up blocker has been the best thing!!!!  And there are other features with the Google toolbar that I use every day.



I agree, the google toolbar is great! The popup blocker works very well. When I was using Internet Explorer I found this tool very valuable.

I have since switched from Internet Explorer for Firefox. I like it much better as a browser. Since i switched I have not had a single piece of spyware load on my machine. I still run Ad Aware, but it never finds anything anymore. Firefox also has a built in popup blocker and google and other search tools (like IMDB, Epicurious, Websters Dictionary, etc.) are all built in to the browser.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2004)

*GB, That's just what I did....switched to Firefox. Love it.*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay, I have some questions! Is switching to Firefox a painless process or do I need some sort of advanced computer knowledge? As far as spyware, viruses, etc. is there software (Norton and the like) that will take care of a computer that is already infected? I asked the tech guy at Best Buy and he said it would cost about $1000 to clean my hard drives!!! If it costs that much, I'll just scrap this computer and buy a new one! Any suggestions??? I'll even bribe you with cookies or whatever!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2004)

DC - I can't answer your other questions but if you have everything saved that needs saving onto discs then it costs about $50.00 for Best Buy to "clear" your hard drive.  You can also do that yourself and re-install your software - as if you bought it new again.

If you actually know what viruses you have you can look them up on McAfee and get instructions on how to remove them.

Does any of that help?  I feel sure someone will pop in here and tell you something useful.


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2004)

Switching to Firefox is very easy and painless. The download is very small and when you install Firefox it will ask if you want to import your favorites. Select yes and it will bring all of your favorites over so that you can begin surfing right away. You can continue to use whatever browser you were using before too so if you don't like using firefox for any reason, you still have your old way of doing things. If you are interested in trying Firefox then you can download it here. There is also a link that talks about switching from Internet Explorer to Firefox. Check it out.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/central.html

As far as cleaning up viruses and spyware that are already on your computer, you can do that for free. Do you have an anti-virus program? If so, make sure it is updated and then run a scan. If should find any viruses and offer ways to clean them or delete them. If you do not have an anti-virus program then a good free one is called AVG. You can get it here:

http://www.download.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition/3000-2239_4-10342876.html?tag=lst-0-2

For cleaning up spyware, you just need another free program or two. The two that I really like are Ad Aware and Spybot Search and Destroy. They are both free. You run then and they will find spyware on your system. Just like with the anti-virus programs, make sure these are up to date. Each program has an "update" button which makes it easy. Once the programs run and it gives you the results, you will want to select them and remove them. I run these programs weekly.

You can get Ad Aware here:
http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-SE-Personal-Edition/3000-8022_4-10319876.html?tag=lst-0-2

and Spybot Search and Destroy here:.
http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10289035.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

Very helpful, thanks Elf! Sounds like the geek at Best Buy was trying to take me for a ride.  :x  If I format my hard drives (I have two for some reason) would it be a problem to reload all the software? I have this nightmare scenario of doing that and getting nothing but a flashing cursor in the upper left hand corner of a blank screen and not being able to do anything about it!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 13, 2004)

I just downloaded Firefox..I'm getting a bit of advertising in the upper rt. which I didnt have before w/Internet Explorer...before switching I ran adware and found 12 things to delete....I will give Firefox a chance since all I hear is positive reports....I will run adware again and see if there is improvement..
And Damp its very easy to download....just follow what they tell you..if I can do it anyone can do it!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2004)

GB, you are the MAN! I'm gonna start cleaning this filth ridden contraption right away! I owe you all! I have a feeling I'm gonna owe Elf a few meals anyway, might as well pile 'em on!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

Oops, that was me!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> GB, you are the MAN! I'm gonna start cleaning this filth ridden contraption right away! I owe you all! I have a feeling I'm gonna owe Elf a few meals anyway, might as well pile 'em on!



Am I right in guessing that this is DC?


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2004)

My pleasure DC! I hope it works well for you


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 21, 2004)

I feel left out.  I don't see the ad.  I don't have any adware.  

I did, have some problems in November, but not since I installed SpywareBlaster.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Not a problem now,  since I installed Firefox as my browser.*


----------



## WayneT (Dec 21, 2004)

Go wasabi. Another satisfied Firefox customer. Did you get any plugins. Especially the BBcode, the pic zoomer and the "Show this page in IE" ones. Also the Flashgot plugin if you use a downloader such as Flashget or Leechget. They make life very easy.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wayne can you pm me and tell me what all those plugins do? Still a 1st grader on my computer. :roll: *


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> sounds like a Mac attack to me.  I don't have this on my machine.



Mac's do not get attacks, the virus writers are not yet challenged to attack them, it may come though.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## norgeskog (Dec 22, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

>




GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WASABI


----------

